# I have a funny story........................



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Last weekend, my best friend and I went to a Spa for the weekend. Saturday night, we go out to dinner at a Hibachi restaurant. We get seated at a table and then a man, his wife and his daughter (she looked about 30) sat down beside us. The two women ordered sake and the more they drank, the louder they got. The girl started talking about her boyfriend (who is married with two small children) and how she had told him that day, that it was time to decide, it was either her or the wife and kids, he had to make a decision. The father sat quietly, but the mother (I think she was a step-mother) told her how strong she was to give him that ultimatum. The girl said that her boyfriend was having a hard time leaving his children. The Step-mother said, oh, he and the mother can take them to therapy together to help them adjust. The whole conversation was just awful, how she was bad-mouthing her boyfriend's wife and talking about what a horrible person she was.

Now to the funny part. My friend was cheated on in her first marriage. I noticed that her face is burning red and she was fuming. We eat in a hurry to get out of there, but on the way out, my friend bends down and whispers in the girl's ear and asks, "Can I give you a bit of advice?" The girl says sure. My friend tells her, honey, if he will cheat with you, he will cheat on you. Breaking up a family is never good and karma is a ***** and I hope you get yours." The girl's face went completely blank. Then we left. LOL! My friend rocks!


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

That is awesome! Your friend does rock! My God that conversation. Lord help us.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Shame, it seems, is not widely distributed.

For her to think these thoughts (about the MM's wife) privately, is bad enough. 

To express this outlook in front of her father and step mother, hoo-wee!

I guess the apple did not fall far from the tree(s).


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Winning at all costs becomes that short term gain, often, that long term shame.

One would hope.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

karole said:


> Last weekend, my best friend and I went to a Spa for the weekend. Saturday night, we go out to dinner at a Hibachi restaurant. We get seated at a table and then a man, his wife and his daughter (she looked about 30) sat down beside us. The two women ordered sake and the more they drank, the louder they got. The girl started talking about her boyfriend (who is married with two small children) and how she had told him that day, that it was time to decide, it was either her or the wife and kids, he had to make a decision. The father sat quietly, but the mother (I think she was a step-mother) told her how strong she was to give him that ultimatum. The girl said that her boyfriend was having a hard time leaving his children. The Step-mother said, oh, he and the mother can take them to therapy together to help them adjust. The whole conversation was just awful, how she was bad-mouthing her boyfriend's wife and talking about what a horrible person she was.
> 
> Now to the funny part. My friend was cheated on in her first marriage. I noticed that her face is burning red and she was fuming. We eat in a hurry to get out of there, but on the way out, my friend bends down and whispers in the girl's ear and asks, "Can I give you a bit of advice?" The girl says sure. My friend tells her, honey, if he will cheat with you, he will cheat on you. Breaking up a family is never good and karma is a *** and I hope you get yours." The girl's face went completely blank. Then we left. LOL! My friend rocks!


I guess it's no wonder that girl didn't have any better ethics if her parents just sat there and thought that was okay. Ugh.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

It was just sickening how nonchalant they were about breaking up a family. Just like his wife and kids are yesterday's news.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Cool friend!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Cool friend!


She is! She definitely does not take any crap and speaks her mind!


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

She couldn't break up a family if dad wasn't willing to go there.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Trident said:


> She couldn't break up a family if dad wasn't willing to go there.


Well, that is stating the obvious.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

It's obviously not obvious to everyone posting on this thread including the op's friend.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

How long before that husband shows up in the "red flags you missed" thread here and posts about it?

"...She forced me to choose between my family and her..."


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Trident said:


> It's obviously not obvious to everyone posting on this thread including the op's friend.


I am the OP, but the boyfriend (husband) was not there, so she told the girlfriend. It is obvious that the husband/boyfriend is to blame as much as she is, but as I said, he wasn't there,


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

karole said:


> I am the OP, but the boyfriend (husband) was not there, so she told the girlfriend. It is obvious that the husband/boyfriend is to blame as much as she is, but as I said, he wasn't there,


I know opinions vary but it's my belief that the married cheater is more to blame than the other man or woman. They're the ones who exchanged the lifetime vows and are living a life of deceit with the betrayed spouse or partner.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Loveshack is loaded with women just like that girl. Breaking up a family means nothing. Many are breaking up their own family too. Being able to pull off a double home wrecking is a big win. The few that have pulled it off give hope to the many that won’t ever be able to. 

That’s how you hear of women being a side piece for many years. I’m sure it felt good for your friend to throw some reality at that home wrecker. To many people are willing to encourage that type of behavior, which is why it’s increasing. Wish I was there to witness it.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Trident said:


> I know opinions vary but it's my belief that the married cheater is more to blame than the other man or woman. They're the ones who exchanged the lifetime vows and are living a life of deceit with the betrayed spouse or partner.


I totally get that, I'm sure if the Husband had been there, my friend would have given him a tongue lashing too.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

jsmart said:


> Loveshack is loaded with women just like that girl. Breaking up a family means nothing. Many are breaking up their own family too. Being able to pull off a double home wrecking is a big win. The few that have pulled it off give hope to the many that won’t ever be able to.
> 
> That’s how you hear of women being a side piece for many years. I’m sure it felt good for your friend to throw some reality at that home wrecker. To many people are willing to encourage that type of behavior, which is why it’s increasing. Wish I was there to witness it.


It was epic!


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Stories like this remind me how main stream cheating has become. It's just another thing to deal with. Not a big deal, who cares? It's become so normalized by so many people it's frustrating. That is, of course, until you're directly affected by it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Trident said:


> She couldn't break up a family if dad wasn't willing to go there.


Hopefully he's dumped her by now. But he could be stringing it out for sex as long as possible.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

SunCMars said:


> Shame, it seems, is not widely distributed.
> 
> For her to think these thoughts (about the MM's wife) privately, is bad enough.
> 
> ...


The step-mom was fully supporting her! She told the girl that if the guy left his wife, that he and the wife could take the kids to therapy to help the children adjust. Like it wasn't a big deal at all for him to leave his family. The stepmom told her she was such a strong woman for giving the boyfriend/husband an ultimatum. I mean, who thinks that way? They were so nonchalant about the entire thing - no shame, none at all.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I would bet the dad and stepmother were cheaters. Must run in the family.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Trident said:


> I know opinions vary but it's my belief that the married cheater is more to blame than the other man or woman. They're the ones who exchanged the lifetime vows and are living a life of deceit with the betrayed spouse or partner.


Totally. But they are still a POS.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Marc878 said:


> I would bet the dad and stepmother were cheaters. Must run in the family.


And what kind of man is ok with his daughter being a side piece? So much wrong with this scenario.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Marc878 said:


> I would bet the dad and stepmother were cheaters. Must run in the family.


My friend and I said exactly that! We bet that the father and the stepmom were cheaters themselves!


----------

